# Mosquito Lagoon Next Wednesday or Thursday



## patrick

ugh!
Wish i could get time off during the week

Get hold of a map and look for whales tail 
If you drop in the north end, fish the east banks and little canals/pockets. We've been hitting snook for the past couple months. 2-3 a trip. Reds like arties and of course mullet. 

If you drop in the south end, again the east banks. Find the little islands and just watch for pods.


----------



## rkmurphy

No big deal man. We'll get out sometime. Thanks a lot for the tips! I just hope I don't run myself too skinny.

Anyone else going to be doing some fishing that day?


----------



## patrick

> I just hope I don't run myself too skinny.


Go to Google Earth and get some black and white maps printed out. If you go out before sunrise, follow the markers to get to the open flats and watch for birds. They will be great markers for oyster beds or sand bars. If you drop in Mims area, head straight across and veer to the right a bit. There is a small island. Troll around the west side of it about 100 feet off and cast to the island. Trout for dinner maybe? Keep going south and hit the banks. don't go into the first canal. About 500 yards up you'll see some old rotted trees in the water near the bank. Last 4 trips I've pulled snook from that location. When you see the trees right in front of you, look directly behind you about 100 feet and toss a mullet out and let it swim. Red and black drum have been there every time. 

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## rkmurphy

Looks like it may be better weather Thursday. If no one is going to go with me (  ), any tips on some spots for big reds and black drum (other than the one unclemojo mention...which I will definitely hit )? What about lures to use? I'm going to bring my cut ladyfish that I've been saving and my lures and that's it.


----------



## patrick

I've done well on topwater early on. Not sure of the model, but its the mirolure with the props in front and back. Lots of noise and fun strikes. Once that dies off, go with exudes or jigs and you should do fine. 

tight lines!


----------



## Brett

Was out at sunrise this morning.
Not too many boats on the water.
Lots of bait holding on the edges and in the grass.
Everything we caught was small.
Lots of algae making the water a dirty brown.
Only saw 1 decent fish caught
but the big'uns were there and causing the mullet some stress.


----------



## patrick

> Was out at sunrise this morning.
> Not too many boats on the water.
> Lots of bait holding on the edges and in the grass.
> Everything we caught was small.
> Lots of algae making the water a dirty brown.
> Only saw 1 decent fish caught
> but the big'uns were there and causing the mullet some stress.



That dirty brown has been around a couple months here and there. Seems there are spots where it is crystal clear then 15 feet away, you can't see the grass 12 inches down. Overall, it's a LOT better than it was many years back when they had the dump pipes pouring right into the lagoon. Still, I hate seeing that nasty brown. On the other coast, by Anclote, it was crystal clear to about 8 or 9 feet a couple weeks ago. It was beautiful... sea turtles, leopard rays, lemons... just beautiful...


----------



## deerfly

> Was out at sunrise this morning.
> Not too many boats on the water.
> Lots of bait holding on the edges and in the grass.
> Everything we caught was small.
> Lots of algae making the water a dirty brown.
> Only saw 1 decent fish caught
> but the big'uns were there and causing the mullet some stress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dirty brown has been around a couple months here and there. Seems there are spots where it is crystal clear then 15 feet away, you can't see the grass 12 inches down. Overall, it's a LOT better than it was many years back when they had the dump pipes pouring right into the lagoon. Still, I hate seeing that nasty brown. On the other coast, by Anclote, it was crystal clear to about 8 or 9 feet a couple weeks ago. It was beautiful... sea turtles, leopard rays, lemons... just beautiful...
Click to expand...

remember, Anclote get's a nice cleansing tide twice a day, not so for the lagoon...


----------



## patrick

Very true.
One of the storms heading through this year should help the goon out though. It mucks it up at first, but then does a good cleaning on it after the dust settles. Makes for some damn nice topwater action the day after the storm too


----------



## islander1225

you should head up to jax lol if it was a tuesday i could guide ya around. but Wednesday is my monday with my work schedule.



Alex


----------



## rkmurphy

Well I was stupid and forgot to print out the spots you all gave me. Saw some small reds, one upper/over slot, and 2 good sized tarpon. Got 2 hits on topwater when we first got there and that was it. Got to explore a little bit, though, so I'll definitely know the area better for next time.

One thing I did get to do was test the shallow water running ability of the skiff as it's set up now. I got on plane in ~12" of water and was running through 10-12". Not to bad for no jackplate and no trim tabs. I'm sure I could almost cut those numbers in half if I had both.

Thanks for the help everyone. I'll definitely head to those spots next time I'm over there (hopefully sooner than later).


----------

